# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Le Père Noël est une ordure
Je déteste les enfants. D'abord parce que, politiquement, j'adhère aux idées du parti d'extrême-vert dont le programme mêle habilement sauvetage de la planète, ligature de trompes et vasectomie. En 100 ans, le problème serait réglé et la planète débarrassée des êtres humains, serait enfin propre.
Ensuite parce qu'à Noël, ils sont insupportables d'impatience souillée de confiture et de caprices vociférants quand le cadeau qu'ils déballent ne leur plaît pas, ce qui trouble le repas du réveillon, vous en conviendrez.
Mais heureusement, je peux toujours faire appel à mes connaissances juridiques pour rétablir la situation.
Alors cette année, quand mes petits neveux m'ont demandé, dis tonton, le Père Noël, il existe ? J'ai répondu oh mais oui il existe mes petits chéris, c'est même un criminel de la pire espèce qui devrait être enfermé dans les geôles d’Afghanistan ou peut être même dévoré par 120 chiens affamés, selon la bonne vieille méthode nord-coréenne.
Bien que de chaudes larmes roulaient sur leurs joues roses, j'ai tenu à les éduquer jusqu'au bout et je leur ai expliqué les points suivants.
- Voilà un homme qui, tout d'abord, ne fait travailler que des créatures pour fabriquer des jouets. Pire qu'une usine chinoise, plus grave que la construction d'un stade de foot au Qatar, on a affaire à une entreprise qui fait trimer elfes, lutins et autres nains sans aucune vergogne. Voit-on jamais un seul être humain travailler pour Satan Claus, comme on le surnomme ? Non, jamais, il n'emploie que des créatures fragiles et sans défense. Pourtant, l'article L.122-45 du Code du travail est formel: _"Aucune personne ne peut être écartée d'une procédure de recrutement [...] en raison de son origine, de son sexe, de ses mœurs, de son orientation sexuelle, de son âge, de sa situation de famille, de ses caractéristiques génétiques, de son appartenance ou de sa non-appartenance, vraie ou supposée, à une ethnie, une nation ou une race, de ses opinions politiques, de ses activités syndicales ou mutualistes, de ses convictions religieuses, de son apparence physique, de son patronyme ou en raison de son état de santé ou de son handicap."_
- Les travailleurs sont, en outre, contraints de bosser de nuit: or, selon l'article L.3122-29 du Code du travail, le travail de nuit se situe entre 21 heures et 6 heures. Et le salarié bénéficie alors de différents droits et garanties : limitation de la durée du travail, repos obligatoire, compensations, accès prioritaire au travail de jour, surveillance médicale particulière, prise en compte des obligations familiales. Inutile de préciser qu'avec le Père Noël, point de repos, on bosse jour et nuit pour finir les objets qui seront ensuite distribués aux enfants.
- En parlant de distribution, quand le Père Noël part dans son traîneau pour sillonner les pays du monde entier, est ce qu'il se soucie des règles aériennes ? Mais bien sûr que non ! Pourtant, l'article L.131-1 du Code de l'aviation est formel: _"Les aéronefs peuvent circuler librement au-dessus des territoires français. Toutefois les aéronefs de nationalité étrangère ne peuvent circuler au-dessus du territoire français que si ce droit leur est accordé par une convention diplomatique ou s'ils reçoivent, à cet effet, une autorisation qui doit être spéciale et temporaire."_ Et à ma connaissance, aucune autorisation spéciale n'a jamais été octroyée au le Père Noël.
- Et cette distribution gratuite de biens de consommations, vous savez ce que c'est, en droit ? C'est du dumping, cette pratique économique qui consiste à inonder un marché de produits vendus à un prix inférieur à son prix de revient. Et Santa qui les donne carrément ! Cela contrevient à l'article L.420-5 du Code de commerce qui dispose que _"Sont prohibées les offres de prix ou pratiques de prix de vente aux consommateurs abusivement bas par rapport aux coûts de production, de transformation et de commercialisation, dès lors que ces offres ou pratiques ont pour objet ou peuvent avoir pour effet d'éliminer d'un marché ou d'empêcher d'accéder à un marché une entreprise ou l'un de ses produits."_
- Enfin, que dire de la violation nocturne de domiciles ? Entrer en douce par une cheminée est strictement interdit par l'article 226-4 du Code pénal dispose que _"L'introduction ou le maintien dans le domicile d'autrui à l'aide de manœuvres, menaces, voies de fait ou contrainte, hors les cas où la loi le permet, est puni d'un an d'emprisonnement et de 15 000 euros d'amende."_ Sachant que par manœuvres, on entend la violation par la ruse, le fait d'utiliser la cheminée pour s'introduire chez autrui est donc une violation de la loi.
Mes petits neveux, chamboulés par tant d'informations, sont partis s'enfermer dans la chambre et nous avons enfin pu terminer la soirée dans le calme, car, comme le dit Mamère, Noël sans marmot, paix comme au bistrot.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Elamdae

Pauvres gosses, quel tonton indigne...
Mais très drôle.

----------


## Wobak

::wub::

----------


## alch44

> car, comme le dit Mamère, Noël sans marmot, paix comme au bistrot


 J'adore!

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Génial !!!  ::wub::

----------


## Dis Camion

Sur le sujet des aéronefs, le sujet a été abordé plus en détail mais toujours avec autant d'humour sur un blog (juridique et humoristique) cette fois. 
http://www.unpeudedroit.fr/

Décidément, le Père Noël en prend pour son grade. Mérite-t-il vraiment tout ça?

----------


## Sharn

Les Etats-Unis n'ont pas donné une autorisation de survol de leur territoire au Père-Noel pour 2013?

----------

